# North Dakota Early Canada Goose Season opens August 15



## gator_getter (Sep 7, 2008)

Early Canada Goose Season Opens Aug. 15

North Dakota's early Canada goose season is set and the season will open Aug. 15. The limits are 15 daily and 30 in possession

Limits and shooting hours for the early season are different from the regular season. Shooting hours during the early season are one-half hour before sunrise to sunset daily.

Normal licensing requirements for the regular season, including a federal duck stamp, apply to the early season. Nonresidents who hunt in Benson, Ramsey, Towner, Sargent and Richland counties during the early season may do so without counting against their 14-day regular season license.

All migratory bird hunters must register with the Harvest Information Program prior to hunting. Hunters who purchase a license through the North Dakota Game and Fish Department website at gf.nd.gov, or instant licensing telephone number (800) 406-6409, can easily get HIP certified. Otherwise, hunters can call (888) 634-4798 and record the HIP number on their fishing, hunting and furbearer certificate. Those who registered to hunt the spring light goose season in North Dakota do not have to register with HIP again, as it is required only once per year.

Waterfowl rest areas, closed to hunting during the regular season, will be open during the early season. Most land in these rest areas is private, so hunters may need permission to hunt.

The early hunting season is intended to reduce local Canada goose numbers. Despite liberalized regulations the past several years, with longer seasons, large bag limits and expanded shooting hours the statewide population remains high, with numbers well above population goals.

The early season ends in the Missouri River zone Sept. 7, while the rest of the state closes Sept. 15. The Missouri River zone closes early to provide additional late season hunting opportunities by adding these days to the end of the regular season.


----------



## ValleyHunter (Jun 19, 2012)

there is now way this will happen! :beer:


----------



## C4L (Nov 4, 2011)

ValleyHunter said:


> there is now way this will happen! :beer:


You want to try that again?


----------



## ValleyHunter (Jun 19, 2012)

C4L said:


> ValleyHunter said:
> 
> 
> > there is now way this will happen! :beer:
> ...


There is absolutly no way. i talked to the G N F and they said its 8 bird limit on the 11th


----------



## templey_41 (Jul 19, 2008)

http://gf.nd.gov/news/early-canada-goos ... ens-aug-15

Try again? :lol:


----------



## hwdeuce (Apr 6, 2010)

How long does early season last


----------



## ValleyHunter (Jun 19, 2012)

templey_41 said:


> http://gf.nd.gov/news/early-canada-goose-season-opens-aug-15
> 
> Try again? :lol:


take a joke. haha, im simply making fun of everyone that has ever said that. Saying they talked to someone from the gnf or whatever they were trying to say, and said they were told it wasn't the 15th. or that it was. haha. people these days. :withstupid:


----------



## Myles J Flaten (Jan 31, 2008)

Right on! Cant wait!


----------



## gator_getter (Sep 7, 2008)

hwdeuce said:


> How long does early season last


The early season ends in the Missouri River zone Sept. 7, while the rest of the state closes Sept. 15.


----------



## J.D. (Oct 14, 2002)

ValleyHunter said:


> templey_41 said:
> 
> 
> > http://gf.nd.gov/news/early-canada-goose-season-opens-aug-15
> ...


Suuuuuurrrrrrreeee. Good one! :-?


----------



## Buck25 (Mar 27, 2008)

J.D. said:


> ValleyHunter said:
> 
> 
> > templey_41 said:
> ...


haha thats what i was thinkin


----------



## ValleyHunter (Jun 19, 2012)

take a joke. haha, im simply making fun of everyone that has ever said that. Saying they talked to someone from the gnf or whatever they were trying to say, and said they were told it wasn't the 15th. or that it was. haha. people these days. :withstupid:[/quote]

Suuuuuurrrrrrreeee. Good one! :-?[/quote]

haha thats what i was thinkin[/quote]

:withstupid:


----------

